# I STEPPED ON HARLEY!



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

Harley is probably ready to rehome me. I took him outside to potty at 5:00am. On our way back to the house, he ran under my foot and I stepped on his body! He was crying and so was I. Luckily he was on the edge of the sidewalk, so when I stepped on him he fell into the grass. After we bothcalmed down, he let me run my hands over his body. He didn't whimper, so I took that as a positive sign. He was eating and drinking, but I was still worried about internal injuries. Off to see the vet. YEA! He is only bruised. They put him on pain meds for a couple of days. The vet tried to tell me that this happens all the time, but I feel so bad for hurting him.
He is now 3.8 pounds and about shoe size 8 in lenghth.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Poor Harley, and poor you! You must have felt terrible! My dog weighed about that much when I first brought him home at 9 weeks. That is very tiny. Well, hopefully you are both a bit older and wiser, and it will never happen again. I know I would have been devastated if I stepped on my dog when he was that little, and it's a miracle I didn't because he always seemed to be under my feet. I'm sure Harley knows you didn't mean it!


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

I have never felt so awful or scared. He is feeling better. He wanted to play tonight and started running laps around me and the furniture. I am so thankful he is ok.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww...I am so glad he is ok!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

During the wee morning hours, maybe it is best to carry him back and also have a leash on him. Got to know where these little fur babies are at all times, and then even then shuffle!
Glad he's OK.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I dropped Gibbs on his face the second day we had him home. I scooped him up from behind and between his back legs to take him outside. He jumped and crashed onto the concrete stoop. He came up limping on his front right paw. My in-laws were there and my mother-in-law started crying. Dana just gave me the "disapproving wife look" all the married couples know so well. 

It was Sunday night, so we took him to the emergency vets. They just smiled at us when we mentioned we only had him for one full day. He was find, as I'm sure Harley is.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that Harley is fine! How scary for both of you! Yes, little puppies can be SO unpredictable. Kodi fell on the kitchen floor when he was little when a neighbor (adult, and had had dogs, but not small breed dogs) picked him up and then didn't realize how wiggly a little puppy can be. He loosened his grip to "let him go" the way you would with a cat. But puppies don't bounce like cats. Kodi landed with a SPLAT! Fortunately, he was OK too. 

WE learned OUR lesson, though, and from then on, NO ONE but Dave or myself was allowed to pick him up. If visitors wanted to play with him, they got down on the floor with him. For older people, we'd have them sit on the couch and put Kodi up beside them.


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

the worst feeling. I stepped on Diva's paw once while on a walk when she was a puppy. She gave the most heartbreaking squeak and sat down. I carried her for a while and when I put her down, she fortunately was not limping. I did have her vet check her paws and she was ok.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I stepped on Gemma when she was a pup a few times. She had a really bad habit of getting right under my feet when walking. The worst was when we were walking and crossing at a busy intersection. Cars were stopped in both directions. I stepped right on her and she yelped and cried and didn't get up. I was sure i broke her back or pelvis. Since she was in the middle of the intersection i had no choice but to pick her up and carry her to the side of the road with all the cars watching! When i got her to the side of the road she just shook it off and wagged her tail like it was a funny game! Silly dog. She learned her lesson though, and now stays well away from feet and rarely gets stepped on!

Glad your pup is okay.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So glad Harley is okay. I know how badly you feel, as I think we have all been there in one way or another with small dogs. I know when mine have followed behind me too close, they have been kicked in the face and I feel so sad for them and very guilty, especially when they look at you with that hurt look. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Whew, that was a close one!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I've stepped on Emmie a few times, and she's given that heart-wrenching scream/squeal that makes you feel so bad. Thankfully no injuries caused by her mama. However, in Competition Obedience classes she's reluctant to sit & walk close to my side because she probably thinks I'm going to step on her again. :frusty:

-Jeanne-


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

In Rally, there is a mover where you need to back up 3 steps, and the dog backs up with you, staying in heel position. Kodi was getting pretty good at it until… I stepped on just the HAIR of his tail during the back up, and a big chunk got torn out. He screamed, I felt HORRIBLE and everyone else laughed.  Of coursse there was no permanent physical damage (other than the missing chunk of tail until it grew back out) but that was over 2 years ago, and since then, I STILL can't get him to consistently back straight. Instead, the minute we start going back, he curves away from me. HE'S not taking any chances!!! :laugh:


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Don't beat yourself up over it. Accidents happen as you can see by all these posts.

First week home as I was walking out the door to take Colbie potty I was carrying her as I didn't want her to jump down the stairs. The leash caught in the door and I fell and desperately tried to grab her as the leash kept her from staying in my hands. I bobbled her and eventually she fell a small distance to the ground. I was hurt much worse then she was lol.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

When Emmie was around 5 months old, I carried her in my arms to go potty on a patch of grass on the other side of the street near my condo. I was wearing flip flops, it was 6 AM, and the street I was crossing was uneven with cobblestones. Well, klutz that I am, I tripped; Emmie flew out of my arms and into the street, but was unhurt and didn't run away, YEAH. However, I fell hard on my both of my hands and required surgery to repair both thumb ligaments (2 different surgeries, 4 months apart). I'm fine, Emmie's fine, and we're having a lot of fun together with her many social outings and Agility, Rally, and CO classes. 

-Jeanne-


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This happens. I step on my guys feet pretty often. When my guys were pups, I put a bell on their collars so I knew where they were


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

These things happen. Luckily, they forgive us long before we forgive ourselves. I am glad Harley is fine. It will be okay.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

krandall said:


> In Rally, there is a mover where you need to back up 3 steps, and the dog backs up with you, staying in heel position. Kodi was getting pretty good at it until&#8230; I stepped on just the HAIR of his tail during the back up, and a big chunk got torn out. He screamed, I felt HORRIBLE and everyone else laughed.  Of coursse there was no permanent physical damage (other than the missing chunk of tail until it grew back out) but that was over 2 years ago, and since then, I STILL can't get him to consistently back straight. Instead, the minute we start going back, he curves away from me. HE'S not taking any chances!!! :laugh:


I love this post for many reasons.

I can appreciate Kodi's point of view and memory. It shows just how smart he is.


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you all for sharing your stories. Harley is doing great. Last night he had a burst of energy and was running as fast as he could around me, then around the coffee table, down the hall and would start all over. He did this about 8 times. I am so relieved that I didn't cripple or kill him.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

I stepped on Manny's foot the night you posted this...it wasn't the first time and I'm betting it won't be the last. I swear I've never had a dog who could walk so quietly. The bells sound like a good idea but that would mean leaving a collar on him which I don't do in the house. 

Glad both of you are ok.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Whew! Good to hear all the stories. I thought we had the only stealth mode puppy. Zoooooooom! Very difficult to always see Maggie since she flies under radar. 
Jeanne


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo 's gotten his paw stepped on a couple of times but it's been awhile so I think he has learned to watch out for human feet!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Glad to hear Harley is okay. I tell my two ALL THE TIME "Walk in a straight line or I will step on you." Do they listen? 50/50 so I've stepped on both of them, get the squeal, and we move on.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I tell my dogs that too and my hav looks at me like, "no, it is much more fun to herd you!"

I have stepped on my guy's foot a few times too and for some reason, it always happens in front of people!


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

The wee morning hours seem to be dangerous for puppy and their sleepy families. My "bad mama" moment was falling down the stairs with him at 3am. I thought we were both dead!


----------

